

Ask HN: How to save the planet - Shelk

Good day; people of the web.
I cannot write code; I cannot impress you with my insight in this field.
However, I respect yours.
I knew I was going to be a scientist at the age of 8.Now when I have spent time in the science community I have seen gigantic issues.
Easily solved, but by tradition: left alone.
 Unproductively of it leads to lot of cases of young people dropping science by simple exhaustion on the earliest of stages of education.
Or worse; concentrating on the paperwork 
However; science is simple. Science is practical.There are structures and principles.There are rules of nature.Everyone can do it.
Those are the things from the top of my head that truly are in need of hacking:
Chemical Safety Risk App.
 Used daily. We are talking about information from shops selling chem. Volume is around 2 a4 pages of text on reactants and products.
 Information is hard to find on the web  with its filters;existing systems simply lack the products.
This is a  big time thief.
3D-game with bio-lego from atoms.
Biochemistry, genetic and biology are really in need of such a tool.
How to save the planet: Presentation webpage.
Let me explain.
Do you know of the lets say; ten newest realistic methods in need of funds to cure cancer?
No.Well, you are not alone.
It takes around 10 years until existing research; is heard,if it ever is.
Problems of our planet need to be presented well.
Solutions need to be presented well.
Open discussion needs to exist.
Why this problem is not solved has no answer.
Thank you for your time.
Any thoughts?
======
general_failure
The planet is doomed. Stop trying.

~~~
Shelk
The planet is a stone in space with a little bit of water and air. It has at
least a million years left,until the Sun burns it down.Planet does not care if
it is radioactiv or toxic,it went through four evolutions of life
already;ex:development of oxydent being what killed pre-lifeforms,just one of
the things that just kind of happen. Human race does not have that kind of
time; like a spieces of butterflies overloading the curve of resources we are
going to go die by choice;by need,or by accident in a couple hundred years.
With how things look right now; the new black plauge is mutating in
birds,rats,house cats and dogs;some of the most complex and deadly viruses are
made into biochemical weapons and socially people are unable to unite. Those
are the problem that needs education and solution.

